# Importing Outlook Express Mailboxes in OS9



## SAbsar (Aug 9, 2003)

I just switched to a mac, and ive managed to get all my stuff from the PC onto my mac. The only thing ive got left to import is the 266MB Outlook Express mailboxes that i had on the PC. I wanted to import them into MAIL, but there was no such option. Is there anyway i can import my OE(PC) mailboxes into my OE(OS9)??? Help me out!


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2003)

You have a large mail file. You might want to think about cleaning it up and trashing the non-important files. 
The trick is to make sure the transferred files can be read by the Mac. Your best bet is to forward or mail to yourself all the emails you want to transfer over. 
On the PC email those emails to yourself - but do not get your mail. On the Mac get your mail.  Then you can use any email program you want. You then can create new mailboxes and file the transferred emails the way you wish.


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 9, 2003)

Comon!!! 266 MB!!! Thats a lot of stuff to email when you dont have broadband!!!! Ive transferred my mailbox files to my Mac, but i need to import them into my MAIL. Thats what i gotta know...


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2003)

With the email program you want to use on the Mac open, go to the file menu. You should find Import Mail, or Import Mailboxes.  Just point it to where you have the files stored on your hard drive. 

You might have a problem with the Mac reading the PC formated files. Where you able to convert the other PC documents to be read on the Mac?


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 9, 2003)

Thats the point... i cant figure out ANY WAY to import my PC mailbox into ANY Mac e-mail reader!


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2003)

I checked the Apple web site and they recommend transferring the emails via the internet. If you have a .mac account, the switch section of Apple's web site shows your the step by step. 

Have you tried converting the emails to plain text?  Or opening them in a word processor?


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 11, 2003)

damn... guess ill just have to do it the hard way...  The apple guys should have a better solution


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2003)

Actually, it is not the Apple guys fault. The email programs hold those emails in a bulk file rather than a folder with separate files for each email. And a windows machine has a different protocol than mac in saving those files. 
If you noticed, your Mac has to convert the windows documents in order to open them, then you need to save them as a Mac document. 

Now switching email programs on your Mac is a breeze.


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2003)

If you use a recent Mac, you can use Move2Mac to help.
http://www.apple.com/switch/howto/move2mac/


----------

